# oops, very nearly!!



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey guys an gals,

was doing a leg workout this morning and pushed myself to the point of failure, but I nearly wet myself on the last rep or it felt like I was going to. Is this normal to lose control like this? think I'd be a very embarrassed girlie if it actually did happen :blush: I've never experienced this before lol


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm sure I've seen it on YouTube before. Saying that's wasn't there a young lady in the Olympics that wet her self lifting?? Personally I'd have that over throwing up!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

very common my mrs has had a few accidents like this as have i , i wear squat briefs which are like a wetsuit so the whole area gets wet from the heat/sweat once or twice i have pi55ed myself not much but a dribble .

if you dont your not trying hard enough , besides some guys like it :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> besides some guys like it :whistling:


 :lol: :thumb: :lol:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

hehe I haven't personally but was just laughing tonight with a friend who competed recently (won't name and shame) but anyway.. she pee'd herself on her final / heaviest squat and was so shocked she told everyone! 

so it can and does happen for sure..


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

This thread has really made me giggle!

I was training yesterday, went in to the gym needing the toilet but thought i'd give it a miss (its a mainly male gym and their toilet is unisex...)

I finished training and finally went to pee to which my boyfriend said 'Aren't you worried you'll pee yourself whilst training?'

IF I WASNT BEFORE I CERTAINLY AM NOW!


----------



## PhilBig (Dec 10, 2012)

ewen said:


>


LOL!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well surely it must be compressing the bladder, is the most obvious answer that comes to mind.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

wait til you sh1t yourself........gotta love leg day


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

Uriel said:


> wait til you sh1t yourself........gotta love leg day


Oh dear, I hope that never happens lol

must admit I do love working my legs, but having said that, I feel sometimes I could do with someone there just to push me that little bit harder


----------



## Zoe_baby (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh dear love. Hopefully i will never experince the erge to nearly wee during a workout. I would be so embarassed hehe


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

legs are a love hate thing hate them when doing them. Love them when they are done:thumb:


----------



## lil.missy (Jan 18, 2013)

you know something.......................... hats off to you fieryfilly for putting this up

for the likes of little old shy me who would be too embarrassed haha. but here goes nothin' ~ i experienced the exact same thing as you; i tell ya ~ you wouldnt have seen anything on two legs run to the bog faster than i did that day haha if it had have happened right there in the gym id of had a premature stroke mg:

So you aint the only one ~ not happened since or before just that one time 

missy


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

ewen said:


>


lol i like how she tries to cover it up running her foot over it like a dog :laugh:


----------



## lil.missy (Jan 18, 2013)

TG123 said:


> lol i like how she tries to cover it up running her foot over it like a dog :laugh:


haha ~ that was the first thing i noticed

oh the shame in lookin' down and seeing a little puddle before trying to cover it ~ classic :laugh:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

A lass i was cmpeting against in the worlds most powerful woman wet herself when deadlifting! Woman in the gym told me she has done it a few times, deading and squatting.

It happens alot...never done it myself...and can't wait till it DOES happen, then, i will finally know i have tried my hardest:bounce: cause so far, i walk away and think i must have been able to go heavier or i would have weewee'd or poo'd. what a weird sport:lol:


----------

